# The Classical Piano Sonata



## classical yorkist

These are wonderful and I love them beyond all conscious understanding, they speak to me on another level. They have to be played on period pianos though, I find that magic happens when one of Dussek's or Clementi's or Kozeluch's sonatas are played on a fortepiano. That delicate tone, those light runs. I know some listeners complain that vintage pianos of this period sound all plinky plinky but I cannot get enough of any kind of vintage keyboard instrument. Any other lovers of this combination out there?

ETA I'm currently listening to Clementi's London Sonatas played on a period fortepiano and they are heart swellingly gorgeous.


----------



## flamencosketches

classical yorkist said:


> ETA I'm currently listening to Clementi's London Sonatas played on a period fortepiano and they are heart swellingly gorgeous.


Who is the performer? Are these recordings available online? I can't say I have been won over by either Classical period piano sonatas (outside of Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven), nor the sound of the fortepiano outside of a select few recordings.


----------



## classical yorkist

flamencosketches said:


> Who is the performer? Are these recordings available online? I can't say I have been won over by either Classical period piano sonatas (outside of Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven), nor the sound of the fortepiano outside of a select few recordings.







May I ask, what is it you aren't enjoying about classical piano sonatas and the sound of the pianoforte?


----------



## Enthusiast

Over time I have come to see the Mozart sonatas as belonging in the same ballpark as the Beethoven's. I missed it for a while. I liked them well enough but thought of them as relatively lightweight Mozart. I only slowly grew to feel quite a lot more strongly about them. It is much earlier days for me with Haydn's sonatas and CPE Bach's but they are certainly enjoyable. That Clementi sounds interesting! I will certainly explore more of that.


----------



## flamencosketches

classical yorkist said:


> May I ask, what is it you aren't enjoying about classical piano sonatas and the sound of the pianoforte?


You said it yourself; to my ears, the pianos sound all "plinky plinky". Flat tones with little of the harmonic richness of later pianos. As for the music itself, I do enjoy some of it well enough, especially some sonatas by CPE Bach, Kuhlau, and the like, but none of it just captures my interest just yet. I don't think there's anything wrong with the music, my interests just lie elsewhere at the moment. Thanks, I'll have to check out this Clementi.


----------



## chill782002

I'm very fond of the fortepiano. I have Beethoven's complete sonatas performed on period instruments by Paul Badura-Skoda, as well as various sets of Haydn, Mozart and Schubert sonatas rendered in the same manner. Although I'm not sure they would work for more modern sonatas like those of Scriabin and Prokofiev (although there are those who claim that early 20th century pianos have their own distinctive sound when compared to more modern instruments), I think fortepianos are very appropriate for sonatas from the classical and early romantic periods. They were, after all, originally written for those instruments (or harpsichords, but I don't like those as much).


----------



## classical yorkist

flamencosketches said:


> You said it yourself; to my ears, the pianos sound all "plinky plinky". Flat tones with little of the harmonic richness of later pianos. As for the music itself, I do enjoy some of it well enough, especially some sonatas by CPE Bach, Kuhlau, and the like, but none of it just captures my interest just yet. I don't think there's anything wrong with the music, my interests just lie elsewhere at the moment. Thanks, I'll have to check out this Clementi.


Yeah, that's perfectly reasonable. Personally I find the sound of a fortepiano wonderfully subtle, delicate and very expressive when performing the correct repertoire. I have little interest in romantic music onwards at the moment myself so understand your remark about interests. Wait a while, I'm sure it'll come to you eventually and I hope you find it as rewarding as I do.


----------



## classical yorkist

chill782002 said:


> I'm very fond of the fortepiano. I have Beethoven's complete sonatas performed on period instruments by Paul Badura-Skoda, as well as various sets of Haydn, Mozart and Schubert sonatas rendered in the same manner. Although I'm not sure they would work for more modern sonatas like those of Scriabin and Prokofiev (although there are those who claim that early 20th century pianos have their own distinctive sound when compared to more modern instruments), I think fortepianos are very appropriate for sonatas from the classical and early romantic periods. They were, after all, originally written for those instruments (or harpsichords, but I don't like those as much).


One thing I'm particularly keen on is hearing some of those early Romantic keyboard works by Beethoven on the harpsichord. Moonlight Sonata in particular sounds wonderful.

http://www.saladelcembalo.org/archivio/a2015_10.htm


----------



## Mandryka

classical yorkist said:


> Any other lovers of this combination out there?


I wonder if you'll like Blasco de Nebra and Friedrich Kuhlau.


----------



## classical yorkist

Mandryka said:


> I wonder if you'll like Blasco de Nebra and Friedrich Kuhlau.


Let's find out! I'll let you know.


----------



## classical yorkist

I've found Kuhlau to be a little too Romantic for my tastes thus far.
However, having listened to a little Blasco de Nebra I'm very keen to hear some more.


----------



## Guest

Those who like their Beethoven and Mozart sonatas on a fortepiano should give Ronald Brautigam a hearing. The Erard isn't as old as the instrument in the Mozart sonata, of course.


----------



## classical yorkist

Christabel said:


> Those who like their Beethoven and Mozart sonatas on a fortepiano should give Ronald Brautigam a hearing. The Erard isn't as old as the instrument in the Mozart sonata, of course.


Thank you I really enjoyed those. Brautigan I shall investigate further. That Beethoven gets a bit angry at times though. ;-)


----------



## millionrainbows

I like hearing things played on fortepianos, but only as an interest for comparison. 

I don't think it makes period recordings "better" or more authentic, because a modern Steinway can do anything they can do. I don't think there's a "reverse" comparison that makes pianofotes better; I think it moves forward into "betterness," towards the modern piano, and not the reverse.

I believe the modern piano is the same "genetic" instrument as a fortepiano; it simply evolved and got better. I don't see the differences as "more accurate" or "more authentic" in any way; I see the piano as ONLY an improvement on the lesser fortepiano, since they are essentially the same instrument.

Harpsichord, no; it is an essentially different instrument than a piano.


----------

